# excercize videos



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get cheap excercize videos? Like home yoga and kick boxing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha It sounds so cheesy but I need to start toning up while I'm in class(I go to school on the computer).


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 22, 2006)

ebay??


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2006)

You might be able to find some good stuff if you have a Ross or TJ Maxx type store near you. I found some cool belly dancing ones at mine. Also, Target has sales on their pilates tapes and I like theirs.


----------



## glamella (Feb 22, 2006)

eBay, Target, Blockbuster pre-viewed videos and DVDs


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 28, 2006)

they have a ton @ Wal-Mart for about $10


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 31, 2006)

I get tae bo videos from Target, Billy Blanks is awesome! haha..


----------



## lostcaligirl (Apr 1, 2006)

i just ordered the belly dancing one from columbia house for 9 dollars, but you have to be a member so that probably wouldn't help. Like Kaliraksha said I would try Ross, they always have stuff for cheapness!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 1, 2006)

ditto on Wal-Mart...my local store has a bunch of Crunch dvds and various others for 9.96+tax.

Since I'm always afraid to buy exercise dvds because I'm afraid I won't like it, I've been allocating one of my Netflix dvds to try out different exercise vids. I don't get bored and can always talk myself into working out because it's something new.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2006)

www.collagevideo.com has tons with video clips that you can preview, they also have great customer service.  Same for www.fitnessorganica.com, they don't have clips of all their videos but the clips they do have are a nice length.  www.deepdiscountdvd.com also has a ton and great prices and you can also check out www.amazon.com.  Can you tell I'm an exercise video freak?

Jeanette


----------



## prima (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the MTV Yoga/Pilates series. On Amazon, they sell the set of 4 together for $36. Don't know if this is cheap enough, but I definitely recommend them.


----------



## baby_love (Apr 26, 2006)

amazon sells dvds hella cheap...if you don't mind if it's used or not.


----------

